
Ask HN: We have a promising app prototype and don't know how to proceed with it - newapper
Hi all,<p>We have a nice application prototype, which works decently.<p>We&#x27;re planning to share it publicly to get some feedback. But, we&#x27;re a bit afaraid of our app being copied and made production ready faster than we can do. We currently only have IOS app, but, both a web app and android app are also requires.<p>We also have shared the app with some investor, but, we haven&#x27;t heard back them. We&#x27;re living in a far away country and so face-to-face meetings with the investors are also not a realistic option for us.<p>We believe our app could become successful. Do you guys have any advice for us on how to proceed?
======
ParameterOne
Don't be afraid. Get a list of feed back questions ready, find people in your
target market and let them try it, see how much they would pay for it...could
be eye opening.

------
azeirah
> But, we're a bit afraid of our app being copied and made production-ready
> faster than we can do.

Don't worry, only the most successful apps get copied.

